# How to properly seal a gable vent?



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I would get a smaller fan (actually i'd install proper ventilation cause attic fans pressurize your attic and push hot attic air into your house, or pull cool air out). If you are keen on blocking it off, add 2x4's to the trusses to give you a flat surface for plywood.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

The attic fan is a good idea to reduce the attic temperature. Install the fan as high on the gable peak as possible for the best airflow. You will probably need to remove the existing louvered vent and install plywood for mounting.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You can also just cover up the interior of the gable vent with plastic sheating, such as visqueen and staple it to the perimeter framing.

If you wanted to do a more thorough job, then also caulk any voids along the perimeter and stick the plastic into it as a contact adhesive and then even more, spray a can or two of Great Stuff Expanding Foam over that entire area to encapsulate the plastic and add some insulating factor to that vented area.

Ed


----------

